# FS: Monsters



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

Shutting down tank, going to dark side!

Vampire Tetra ( Armatus ) $90


- Eating Feeders and sometimes prawn on a stick
- 7.5 inches

Spotted Gar $45

- Eating Feeders / Prawns on a stick / Sometimes floating pellets
- 7.5 inches

Wolfish ( Mala ) $80

Eats Everything
- 6 inches


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Is that a true Armatus? do you have some pictures?


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

pictures are up!


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

How long have you had the Armatus for? where did you buy it? I only ask so many questions because I bought an "armatus" before and it was a payara. I'm interested if it can be confirmed its an actual armatus


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

Iv had it for 4 months now and was purchased from one of the sponsers underwater collections


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

last question i swear lol. How much growth did you see in 4 months?


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

Around 1.5 inches??


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

Gar and wolfish are 100% trained on pellets now!!


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

Wolfish $60
Vampire $60
Gar $30
All 3 are pelleted trained!
Take all 3 for $120!
Will post pictures agian later after work.


----------



## cadillac_jack (Jul 12, 2013)

I would be interested in the armatus/vampire. i dont care what species. 
are you willing to ship via harbour air?


----------



## cadillac_jack (Jul 12, 2013)

Where you at pete.. get ahold of fire_eel man I am trying to ship that sucker for the 2 pm flight... wanna eat my dinner and watch the new fishy.


----------



## cadillac_jack (Jul 12, 2013)

Awesome , thanks pete . the monster is at fire eel's place and heading my way for 3 pm. thanks again sorry for any confusion and 
talk again soon, might be after that wolfy later on

free bump for the rest of your monsters


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

cadillac_jack said:


> Awesome , thanks pete . the monster is at fire eel's place and heading my way for 3 pm. thanks again sorry for any confusion and
> talk again soon, might be after that wolfy later on
> 
> free bump for the rest of your monsters


Hey thanks bud! Post a picture of him in his new home


----------



## cadillac_jack (Jul 12, 2013)

here he is just a quick vid of my tank and my fishies

+1 for this seller he has quality fishies guys , someone grab his wolfy before I do


----------



## cadillac_jack (Jul 12, 2013)

another one

random sidenote i cant remember which vid but that short body flowerhorn/texas, maybe 2 inches is the only one who bothers the armatus.. its incredible the stones on that little female

sorry one more edit .. that aro is the one i have for sale if any interest pm me


----------

